# Any guys married to a 46 year old woman...



## Bottled Up (Nov 12, 2011)

(Re-posting this in CWI forum per Acorn's recommendation)

Does any of this sound familiar to you?


You have been married nearly 17 years
Have two children (at least one is a boy).
Your boy child plays on a sports team and has a good friend on that sports team
You are good friends with the father of your boy's friend
Your wife has a blackberry
You might have sensed something between this guy and your wife, but your wife has you convinced that they are just like a "brother and sister"
Your two families may have spent an evening together recently

If any of this sounds like it could be your situation, PM me.


----------



## Fvstringpicker (Mar 11, 2012)

Unless they're really brother and sister, there ain't no such thing as "just like brother and sister".


----------



## New_beginning (Jun 11, 2012)

Sure brothers and sisters why not

I'm the pope.


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow. Never happened to me but here are my thoughts. End the friendship with this family immediately! If either the father or the mother of the boy asks you what happened, tactfully explain that the realtionship has made you uncomfortable, trust me ... his wife won't like it a bit. Have a talk with your wife and let her know why you are doing what you are doing and don't give a crap when she calls you controlling; remember, you're the one with the testicles. Monitor that phone, cancel the account if necessary. Consider taking your son off of of the team. All hard steps but extreamly necessary.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

My radar goes up when W tells me, "Oh, he's like a brother." She gave me that line right before she friended an ex-BF on FB. About a month later, I saw that her "brother" (that would be the ex-bf) was making inappropriate comments to her in chats.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

I think this person is looking for the actual husband of the woman who is cheating.

It's not me. My wife doesn't have a blackberry.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

PHTlump said:


> I think this person is looking for the actual husband of the woman who is cheating.
> 
> It's not me. My wife doesn't have a blackberry.


Oh, s**t. I do hope not...


----------



## Bottled Up (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, I'm looking for the husband of the woman who is cheating. I'm hoping to reveal the news for him.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Does either of them frequent this board?


----------



## Bottled Up (Nov 12, 2011)

I don't know! That's why I'm posting... I figure if the guy is suspicious then there might be a chance he's on this board asking questions about his marriage. And if he is, hopefully he finds my post and identifies the bullet points to his own situation.


----------



## ItMatters (Jun 6, 2012)

Why this way vs. just calling/telling him? Or go over to the house when the wifey is out?


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

That's a long shot!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

The Middleman said:


> That's a long shot!


However one husband did just find his cheating wife's thread by using Google for help to deal with her affair, so anything is possible.

Bottle up, maybe you need to post something like a general area to help narrow this down? 

Or maybe the type of sport team?


----------



## kenmoore14217 (Apr 8, 2010)

I was a director in our local Babe Ruth Baseball league when my son was playing and I know exactly where this is going.................


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> Or maybe the type of sport team?


Very true, I didn't think of that. 

Maybe OP can amend the post or add a tag with something like this: Anytown, NJ Little League Red Devils (example fictitious of course)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

kenmoore14217 said:


> I was a director in our local Babe Ruth Baseball league when my son was playing and I know exactly where this is going.................


Look, if people are going to start talking baseball, I'll have to ask for either some sort of Cliff Notes, diagrams or some such. I'll need help figuring it all out!


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

If the kids are close and the parents know each other, can't you just call?
Or am I missing something?


----------



## New_beginning (Jun 11, 2012)

From what I have seen, it's easier when the two are married and gthey cheat. MY wife did that and bragged about it that it was easier when both of them were married; now that she is out of the house and on her own it makes it difficulkt for the married guy because she pressures him to leave his wife all the time and he said he will not do that.

His poor wife


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

There is a thread like that here somewhere. In general what info do you have?


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Fvstringpicker said:


> Unless they're really brother and sister, there ain't no such thing as "just like brother and sister".


BRAVO.

:iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

MattMatt said:


> Look, if people are going to start talking baseball, I'll have to ask for either some sort of Cliff Notes, diagrams or some such. I'll need help figuring it all out!


You throw the ball. You hit the ball. You catch the ball.


----------



## OldWolf57 (Mar 20, 2012)

I saw that thread. may be back a week or two.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Entropy3000 said:


> You throw the ball. You hit the ball. You catch the ball.


Oh. Like cricket.

To use a cricketing analogy, the wife is batting on a sticky wicket...


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

What exactly was said? I have two brothers and I can't imagine saying anything to my brothers that would upset their wives in that way......that would be incestuous, wouldn't it.

OTOH, we do have a long time family friend who goes way to grade school, so saying practically like brother and sister would apply here. I think my mother is "adopting" her now that both her parents are dead. I can't imagine her saying anything that would upset my SILs either.


----------



## Bottled Up (Nov 12, 2011)

I wasn't privy to any dialogue in person... this was really kind of a long-shot. I stumbled across something elsewhere and took a shot in the dark that the BS might be over here on this site.

I know, I'm a dreamer...


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

it does sound familiar to a thread from a few months ago, unless it was your story


----------



## Bottled Up (Nov 12, 2011)

Nope, not my story at all. I'm just the potential whistle-blower.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

let me see if my search skills are up to par


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

Is this it? http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/47577-problems-coping-wifes-affair.html


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

this is the one I recall, not sure if it's the same

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping...air-another-father-my-sons-baseball-team.html


----------



## Bottled Up (Nov 12, 2011)

keko said:


> Is this it? http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/47577-problems-coping-wifes-affair.html


Close! But not quite. My understanding is in the situation that I am privy to, the BS and OM are actually friends and the BS really likes the OM. But the WW has convinced her BS that her connection to OM is just a "brotherly / sisterly friendship" and it seems the BS believes her at the moment. But the WW thinks the OM's BW is onto them more and she is taking measures to limit her H's contact w/ WW.

Apparently they recently got together as a couple and according to WW the flirty attraction was kind of obvious as much as they tried to hide it, so now the BW is suspicious...


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

on an interesting side note, when you search for the word, "baseball" in CWI the most common reference is to using a baseball bat on OM


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Why put emphasis on her age in the title? Is it to imply that she is undergoing a female MLC?


----------



## Bottled Up (Nov 12, 2011)

morituri said:


> Why put emphasis on her age in the title? Is it to imply that she is undergoing a female MLC?


Because it is the quickest and most accurate identifier for a guy to gauge relevance to the topic. If you're married to a 46 year old woman then this could pertain to you... if not, then no need to stop here and look.

All the other bullet criteria listed could apply to too many people IMO, so the 46 years of age was the true narrow-down factor.


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

Funny...most of those are me, or close to it. Married nearly 20, wife nearly 46 yo, 2 kids, one boy, son just ended his baseball season, friends with several dads on the team, wife has a smartphone...not a BBerry, etc.

My W is flirty/attractive, and loves male attention. I could see that a geeky dad on the team "liked" her, and she started joking that he had a crush on her. She, of course, egged him on. My spidey sense is usually tingling over stuff like this, but I truly don't think anything is/was going on.


----------

